# Straffan Court Hotel - Out of Business? I'm owed money.



## BobbyFowler (10 Dec 2007)

Anyone know what's happened to the Straffan Court Hotel (Maynooth)?  Their phones are out of service & the signs outside the Hotel say "Hotel Closed" - Have they gone out of business?


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Dec 2007)

*Re: Straffan Court Hotel - Out of Business?*

It looks to me like they are renovating.

If you Google you will see that they may have been selling off the contents.

There doesn't seem to be any more news about them online.

I guess you could try the '[broken link removed]' section on their website.

You may also want to see if there is a planning notice outside or if there has been one lodged with the Council.

P.S. Any reason why this was posted in _Letting Off Steam_?


----------



## BobbyFowler (11 Dec 2007)

*Re: Straffan Court Hotel - Out of Business?*

Cheers.

They owe me money.
I was picking up a few cheques around Maynooth yesterday & when I spun out their way noticed the place boarded up.


----------



## michaelm (11 Dec 2007)

*Re: Straffan Court Hotel - Out of Business?*

AFAIK it is to be turned into a retirement home.


----------



## Sim Two (11 Dec 2007)

*Re: Straffan Court Hotel - Out of Business?*

Bobby 

The Straffan Court Hotel is now closed for business. There is a planning application in to turn it into a nursing home.

see below from Kildare County Council website

[broken link removed]


----------

